# Ned help



## Flores (Apr 6, 2018)

Chickens got bit by a dog in the stomach what can I do.


----------



## Flores (Apr 6, 2018)

You can also see gut


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 6, 2018)

If you can clean the wound area and check to make sure there are no internal injuries, you can stitch the wound closed and hopefully the chicken can/will recover. If you can give the bird a couple of days of antibiotics to help prevent infection, that would probably be beneficial. Keep the bird in a calm, clean, darkened, confined area to rest and heal. Make sure it has water and food. Then just hope for the best. If you go check out the sister site: https://www.backyardchickens.com/   There are many examples of birds that have been torn apart, burned, etc. and survived/recovered. There are also lots of experts over there that will offer help. As always, pictures are worth a thousand words and make it a LOT easier to provide guidance. Best of luck with the bird.


----------

